# Christian mental health counselor



## IrishQ (Dec 12, 2015)

So I posted here before and mentioned my main issue. My wife wants to seek help from a counselor. 

She's very spiritual, I am not.

The "mental health" descriptor of the guy is not a road to go down.

Thoughts on counseling?

(I still want out, I believe I was coerced into marriage and I believe she wants to be fully supported, she has not contributed to household in a few months - even a $100 is ok if she is short- but nothing comes in. I also believe she has spent money on psychics.)


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I have no objection to a qualified Christian counselor, but I wouldn't see anyone that isn't fully educated, trained, and certified.

If you're certain you want a divorce, why waste the time? Some people go to counseling to help the reluctant spouse come to terms with divorce, so that's something to consider.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

I got the same advice from 2 councilors, the first was non affiliated with any faith or religious organization, the second was a Christian.

Me being a believer I didn't want to accept the suggestion from the first councilor, so I sought the Christian councilor for a second opinion.

Both told me to cut my losses and get out sooner than later.

"Giggity Giggity!"


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*A Christian counselor is really no different than a normal one except that they attempt to apply meaningful and rational "Christian precepts" to their advice!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Councilors are not pastors, they are disciples.

So a pastor would say:

_“Because of your hardness of heart Moses allowed you to divorce your wives, but from the beginning it was not so. And I say to you: whoever divorces his wife, except for sexual immorality, and marries another, commits adultery.”_ -Matthew 19:8-9

A disciple might reply:

_"If such is the case of a man with his wife, it is better not to marry.”_ -Matthew 19:10


"Giggity Giggity!"


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

If you do not think you will benefit from counseling and that you will still want to leave afterwards then why are you taking the extra step for counseling? Just for her? If she has a job then she should be contributing to the household in some way if you two haven't already established an agreement about her not working. My grandma used to pay for psychics a lot and yeah some are legit, but they always say that the future isn't set in stone and it can change based on decisions that you make. So why waste the money for them if it's not guaranteed? Why not just take life by the reins and just enjoy every minute of it? Tell your wife that.


----------

